# Chanterelles?



## Northcountry

Sparky23 said:


> Anyone found any lobsters yet?


Not me, its been dismal in my woods since Memorial Day...just too dry, practically no fungus of any kind growing.

The season started out so good....lots of morels, then more oysters than we could possibly eat. My umbrella polypore spots did not disappoint either......










I'm not bothering to go back out and look for lobsters or chants until we get some rain, though.

-NC


----------



## Linda G.

As expected, nothing. No fungi at all. Granted, it was just a quick, drive through, go see, but two years ago I could do that and see them everywhere. Not last year, too dry, and so far, this year has been drier than last, so...

And it was so hot I kept driving at about 10 mph, which I have to do to keep the AC in the old truck from blowing hot air...LOL


----------



## Jimbos

Sparky23 said:


> how much if you dont mind me asking. Anyone found any lobsters yet?


LOL, I was afraid someone would ask.....20 per lb. I had bought a half lb and seared it with aspargus and garlic. Very good stuff.


----------



## daoejo22

I was watching some cinnibears and like Sparky said, dried up and went away. Had a pretty good soaker yesterday, so will look again in a couple days.


----------



## Petronius

I'm curious. If you have a chanterelle spot but they are not growing because of lack of rain, would it do any good to water the area and help them out? Just wondering.


----------



## bassdisaster

petronius said:


> I'm curious. If you have a chanterelle spot but they are not growing because of lack of rain, would it do any good to water the area and help them out? Just wondering.


Ive thought this in the past as well, but i believe it has more to do with whats in the rain then the water its self, rain is rich in nitrogen and that may well be the key factor, I dont know for sure but im suspecting that water alone will not cause the BIG flushes!

BD


----------



## Northcountry

Checked a new spot, found a "fair" amount of chants but 90% of them were nasty, either dried up or rotten. 

Sorted through enough for a dinner......











-NC


----------



## bassdisaster

Nice

I expect these last 2 rains weve had to cause a flush of fresh pickings YAY!
Ive used what i picked so far this season already!
The temps we've had lately I havent even wanted to go for a walk thru the swealtering woods where the humidity is higher and the breeze none existant but Im hopefull this patience im showing will mean a nice take here real soon!

BD


----------



## RippinLipp

Well down here in the SE it is bone dry.. I've been to a few different spots in 2 different countys and theres no shrooms to be found.. I thought for sure that one of these spots would at least produce something.. They gave up good #s of chants, cinnabars and chickens last year.. There calling for a chance of rain for the next few days so hopefully that will get something going..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius

A friend sent me pics of the chanterelles and cinnabars he found at deer camp yesterday east of Lake City. There were a lot.


----------



## Oldgrandman

I haven't been paying much attention to statewide tempratures this year. But around Kent co. it has been really warm. I personally believe that mushrooms thrive better in mild or moderate temps, more so than in this heat we have been seeing in the last couple weeks.
My spots still have not produced and it is starting to be the time where I look. Not even any dried or rotten specimens... I am guessing the North has seen milder temps, is this the case up there?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Today was the first day of our cool down up here. It went down to 75, finally, with lots of rain yesterday & last night. As I type another storm is brewing . Last week & 1/2 it was in the 90's and close to 100 a couple of days. This cool down & rain should start producing something soon. I am praying !!! Next week it's supposed to be in the high 70's and low 80's.


----------



## RippinLipp

Were getting a break from the 90s for 2 days down here, but i wouldnt concider the high 80s a break.. Starting wednesday back to the 90s.. Still need rain real bad here.. I did manage to find some chickens that i was about a week late on.. 13 total in one area all within a 10 foot area.. Most looked to be white pore because they were growing out of the ground.. I have pics on my camera ill try to post in a few days.. Is it possible for us to have a late season if we get the rain and cooler temps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linda G.

We had our first good storm in three weeks 8 days ago today, but it came through so fast, we didn't get a lot of water. Saturday some areas south of us got another storm in the afternoon, down near Manistee they got as much as 4 inches. 

From the Antrim County line north we didn't get a drop. We are going into drought mode, and I would venture that there are no fungi at all anywhere up here except possibly in the deep swamps. 

And temps? In the 90's all last week, this morning it is cooler, but expected to heat right back up by mid-week. 

Not good fungi weather. I was out once last week, didn't see anything at all resembling mushrooms of any kind.


----------



## Northcountry

Youre not kidding, Linda. I have a severe case of rain envy, seems that Manistee and the Straights area always get the storms, and we dont get a drop. Even Gaylord had a good soaking on Saturday- we didnt get a thing as usual!

My strategy to find shrooms, has been to hunt around water- lakes, streams and lowlands. Even a couple hundred yards away, my hunch was that the soil would be generally cooler and moister, and its worked. It may not be great shrooming, but I can find a dinners worth on just about any foray. I'm only going out about once per week though...still putting up winter wood every day after work. 

-NC


----------



## bassdisaster

173 button chants today, alot I walked past that were too small to harvest, did hit a patch that had been up a while the bugs had a holiday!
Sorry no camera but if you got rain last week then its time to look!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman

bassdisaster said:


> 173 button chants today, alot I walked past that were too small to harvest, did hit a patch that had been up a while the bugs had a holiday!
> Sorry no camera but if you got rain last week then its time to look!
> 
> BD


I'll take that advice. Was fairly mild last night and rained here some. I'll make the detour on the way home tomorrow and see what might have happened...


----------



## bassdisaster

Oldgrandman said:


> I'll take that advice. Was fairly mild last night and rained here some. I'll make the detour on the way home tomorrow and see what might have happened...


Forgot to mention I got a dozen nice firm Lobster mushrooms too, seen a few past prime Black trumpet's as wel as a few moldy bolete's, A little more rain and it'll be impossable to keep me out of the woods!

BD


----------



## MiMacDaddy

Going out after work myself. Probably just hit a cpl of spots......:coolgleam


----------



## Oldgrandman

Sorry to report, nothing happening just yet for me. The soil is not bone dry, but close. I still think a decent soaking is in order...


----------



## MiMacDaddy

Well I talked to a DNR guy that was driving around and it turns out that the section I was poking around in is off limits to picking. It is a 'nature area' which is closed to picking, hunting, etc.....No shrooms are to be taken. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## PunyTrout

You CAN pick mushrooms in State Parks and Metro Parks. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

Here is an excerpt from DNR State land rules in the illegal / You man not catagory:

(h) To destroy, damage, or remove trees, shrubs, wildflowers,
grasses, or other vegetation. Except in wildlife food plots, _this subdivision does not apply to
picking and removing mushrooms, berries, and edible fruits or nuts for personal use._


Don't let anyone BS you...


----------



## MiMacDaddy

Even though it is marked on their maps as protected areas ? Interesting.....


----------



## bassdisaster

MiMacDaddy said:


> Even though it is marked on their maps as protected areas ? Interesting.....


Protected? Ya What exactly does that mean, Id say as not to destroy the natural ecology, How could Mushroom hunters destroy any ecology? So with that said, Id pick there even if there were signs, I do no more damage then anyone who simply walks on the ground God gave us!

BD


----------

